# Applets in eine Datei schreiben lassen



## Gast (12. Nov 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich möchte gerne aus einem Applet heraus eine Datei erstellen bzw einen Eintrag in diese Datei  machen:

Diese Datei liegt im Verzeichnis C:/tmp/applets. 



1 Schritt :

Erstelle einen Schlüssel

Dies hat geklappt, Aufruf funktioniert		

 keytool –genkey –alias –list –v 


2 Schritt:

Erstelle eine Jar Datei

Jar cvf <“Pfad für die Jar Datei“> <“Pfadangabe der Klasse“>

Dies hat auch funktioniert

3 Schritt:

Erstelle eine signierte Jar Datei
Dies hat auch funktioniert

jarsigner –signedjar <“Pfad für die signierte Datei“> <“Pfad der Jar.Datei“> <“alias“>

4 Schritt:

policy Datei erstellen, bzw. bearbeiten

hierfür habe ich im Home-Verzeichnis eine .java.policy angelegt mit folgendem Inhalt:




```
/* AUTOMATICALLY GENERATED ON Wed Nov 12 12:21:19 CET 2003*/
/* DO NOT EDIT */

keystore "file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/kulik.MIRA/.keystore";

grant signedBy "gj22" {
};

grant signedBy "gj22",  codeBase "file:/c:/tmp/applets" {
  permission java.io.FilePermission "<<ALL FILES>>", "read, write, delete, execute", signedBy "gj22";
};
```


 5 Schritt :

Die Archive-Angabe im Applet



```
<HTML>
<TITLE>Applet HTML Page</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>

<H3><HR WIDTH="100%">Applet HTML Page<HR WIDTH="100%"></H3>




<APPLET archive
="C:/day2003/myHompageProject/javaDateien/appletsForProject/SJar.jar" codebase=../../.. code="myHompageProject/javaDateien/appletsForProject/TrustedApplet.class" width=350 height=200></APPLET>
</P>

<HR WIDTH="100%"><FONT SIZE=-1>[I]Generated by NetBeans IDE[/I]</FONT>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

 Für eine Antwort wäre ich echt dankbar.

_Dieser Beitrag wurde am 29.04.2007 um 23:47 Uhr von L-ectron-X editiert.
Codetags eingefügt._


----------



## merlin2 (29. Apr 2007)

Kannst du das Problem, das bei deinem Ansatz auftritt, bitte konkreter beschreiben?


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Apr 2007)

Dein Applet muss nur signiert sein, um auf Dateien zugreifen zu dürfen, mehr nicht. Den Rest kannst du getrost wieder in der Schublade verschwinden lassen.

Hast du eine Fehlermeldung? Welche?


----------

